

“Snow Crash” Author Hired by Augmented-Reality Startup Magic Leap - dashausbass
http://recode.net/2014/12/16/snow-crash-author-neal-stephenson-hired-by-augmented-reality-startup-magic-leap/

======
MichaelCrawford
My very favorite part of Snow Crash is that Hiro Protagonist was a software
consultant.

Like me.

There's one more favorite part but I don't want to post a spoiler.

------
icpmacdo
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8758074](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8758074)

